# Kitchen Academy in more than 9 months?



## dreimer (Jan 8, 2009)

I had posted earlier about my desire to go to culinary school, but not change career.
http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/culin...ge-career.html

My question is one that I don't want to ask the recruiter at KA.

Does anyone know if you can take one course, and then take time off, and continue with the other courses? The price is pretty steep, and I'd like to NOT commit 30 straight weeks, but kinda break it up a bit.


----------



## dg0113 (Mar 19, 2007)

the school i go to will let me do that, but im in a longer then 9month program, i would guess they would, as long as the clases are completely full and you do it within a certain time period.


----------



## dreimer (Jan 8, 2009)

Dg0113, what school are you going to? 

The reason I ask, is both financial and scheduling. I have a family, a career, and other things previously planned that I simply cannot get out of.

I'd like to start, and at least get going, but take some time off when I need to.

I'll eventually be a chef if it kills me! :chef:


----------



## rjx (Oct 2, 2006)

In that case I think a decent CC would sound even sweeter.

Becoming a chef comes from years of dedicating yourself in a professional kitchen.

I mentioned in the last thread about a CC, so I won't repeat myself.

In your case (not wanting to change careers / not having a lot of time), I think you would benefit by using your school budget for other things. Like books, videos, ingredients.

Get a few culinary textbooks (on cooking, professional chef, etc), other books like on food and cooking, cookwise, culinary artistry, sauces (James Peterson), the flavor bible, the new making of a cook, the professional chef's knife kit, Jacques Pepin's complete techniques, etc.

Watch the good shows on PBS. Record, watch the shows over again and study what they do. Write notes. Memorize. Practice. Watch the food network shows with the real chefs like Emeril, Tyler, iron chef. Bravo's top chef, etc. Don't watch for entertainment, watch and listen like a student.

Become a member of the ACF Culinary Enthusiast
Take advantage of their events and learn from some of the best.

If you have the motivation and determination you can become an excellent self taught cook. Besides, most of what I mentioned would be a good idea even if you went to school. Like they say, it all comes down to the individual and how much they want it.


----------



## thecolorblue (Jan 2, 2009)

Based on my own dealings with Kitchen Academy, I would guess no. They don't like to do anything outside of the policies they already have, whether its financial or courses. The course is set up so that you go in order, with the same class, so its not like each "section" is its own class.

If you are really serious, they offer early morning and late night classes too. But that is still a large time commitment.

I would also recommend getting some books, and watching some TV shows. If you get food network, I've found Good Eats to be incredible when you don't already have a cooking background, since it explains all about different foods rather than just how to make each dish. Most, if not all, episodes are available on youtube.


----------



## dreimer (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the input. 

I have decided that I will just go the CC course. 

I'm in a place where I can easily go to a pretty good school, at a pretty good price. Not to mention that I can go at my convienience.


----------

